# Help with attaching and/or converting VOB files



## eiltop (Mar 14, 2008)

I am hoping someone can help me. I am a total novice and I have a HP pavilion dv 9000 running Vista Home Premium. I am trying to help my daughter attach and upload audio and video files that we created on our Sony video recorder. The files end up as VOB files and while we can play the DVD files on our computer, we can't attach it to an email or upload it to the web. Can I convert the VOB file to WMA or whatever is needed or save it using another program without having to buy a conversion program?

Thanks so much!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Where is the problem occuring?
E&#8209;mail programs that are not MAPI compliant will not allow attachments to be automatically appended to e&#8209;mail messages. Your default e&#8209;mail program may not be MAPI compliant. To workaround this issue, you can try to manually attach the movie to an e-mail message or use a different e-mail program.

To manually attach the movie to an e&#8209;mail message
After your movie has been created but not yet sent as an attachment to an e&#8209;mail message, click Save a copy of my movie on my computer.

In the File name box, type a name for your saved movie file, and then click Save.
Start your e&#8209;mail program, create a new message, and then attach the saved movie file to the message.
Send the message with the attached movie


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Some email providers [ Comcast, Yahoo, Hotmail ] have a size limit for attachments. What is the size of the .vob file you are trying to send? 10 MB is a common limit.

On a DVD made by a friend, there are 3 .vob files, each of which is .99GB, 990 MB!!!

RF123


----------



## eiltop (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, I think I explained this incorrectly. What we are trying to do is upload a file on Youtube or send it to others so they can watch. My camera saves everything in VOB format. When we try and send it, we are asked specifically for files with WMA or WMV or some of the more common audio/video file extentions. Is there any free software available that will actually convert VOB files to the other files that are more readily accepted? I found a few converter programs that you can pay for but I heard there might be some free ones that are also good products. I hope this makes sense because I am really a beginner just trying to learn.

Can anyone give me suggestions on the best solution. This web site is wonderful for those of us who are trying to just keep up with everything.

Thanks.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, there are converters.

Search for convert vob wma DVD
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=convert+vob+wma+DVD&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2

1 of my hits 
http://movavi.com/videoconverter/vob-to-wma.html

freeware 
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...VD+freeware&y=Search&fr=moz2&ei=UTF-8&rd=pref

You might want to have the thread transferred to the multimedia forum at Tech Guy. To do so, left click on the red / white triangle above you # of posts, join date, experience level.

RF123


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe that the software that comes with the Sony cameras, can convert to the desired format.
Note, the Sony software that is on MOST of the CD's is for XP only. You need to go to Sony, find your camera and download the Vista software and drivers.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

"eiltop @ Tech Support Guy Forums" <[email protected] > wrote:

This is a message from eiltop at Tech Support Guy Forums ( http://forums.techguy.org/index.php ). The Tech Support Guy Forums owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.

To email eiltop, you can use this online form:
http://forums.techguy.org/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=386599

OR, by email:
mailto:[email protected]

Dear elitop: 
You are most welcomed.

Please use the thread's reply features. That way, everyone who uses Tech Guy Forum can benefit from the exchange of ideas.

RF123


----------



## richard94 (Apr 8, 2007)

If the camera burns to a disc, you could use a DVD ripper.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

r94: 
Please provide information about "a DVD ripper". 

I am unaware of such technology.  

Thanks. 

RF123


----------

